# Getting better but always room for improvement



## NGLJ (Apr 25, 2022)

I previously posted about making segments similar to bowl making (https://www.penturners.org/threads/trying-something-different-for-me.174149/). In that post I mentioned going for 4 segment rings instead of 6 at this small scale. That certainly helped as I hope the attached will show. To gain more accuracy I made a simple sled for the table saw with 2 fences at exactly 90 deg and hold-down clamps. As always there is room for improvement. My aim is to eventually get the chevrons perfectly aligned. The chevron is sapele in maple. The thin bands are rosewood and the end pieces pink ivory.


----------



## KMCloonan (Apr 25, 2022)

That looks like very precise segmenting to me. The seams between sections are perfect. I think it looks amazing!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 25, 2022)

That is the goal for all us segmenters for sure. Good luck and pen looks good.


----------



## NGLJ (Apr 25, 2022)

Thanks for the +ve responses but there is some slight misalignment and being something of a perfectionist I am not easily satisfied. My wife tells me that I will probably complain about the alignment of the screws when they put the lid on .


----------



## TDahl (Apr 26, 2022)

Excellent work. DO you have photos of your jigs?


----------



## Painfullyslow (Apr 26, 2022)

I think each of us is overly critical of our own work, it is what drives us to continue to improve our craft. As a fellow perfectionist I can say that I really like the work.


----------



## NGLJ (Apr 26, 2022)

Painfullyslow said:


> I think each of us is overly critical of our own work, it is what drives us to continue to improve our craft. As a fellow perfectionist I can say that I really like the work.


Thanks and I agree about how we view our own work. It is hard to get others who are less perfectionist to see what we are "raving" about .


----------



## NGLJ (Apr 26, 2022)

TDahl said:


> Excellent work. DO you have photos of your jigs?


I have attached a couple of photos of the jig I used. It is very basic and only took about 30 mins to put together. I got the base and plywood fence from previous jigs I made. I generally use HDPE for runners since they don't wear and are self-lubricating. The two fences on the plywood are at exactly 90 deg and the plywood is at 45 deg to the blade as near as I can make it. You use it in much the same way as a Wedgie sled cutting alternately from the two fences. I am still trying to incorporate the Wedgie distance stop so that I don't have to mark out and cut exactly to the lines, which is introducing some minor errors. Unlike cutting pieces for a simple segment ring you have to cut in precisely the right place to make sure that the distance on either side of a chevron point is equal and can be repeated to get consistent pieces for a 4 sided ring. The fit of the ring determines the quality of the end product.


----------



## TDahl (Apr 27, 2022)

NGLJ said:


> I have attached a couple of photos of the jig I used. It is very basic and only took about 30 mins to put together. I got the base and plywood fence from previous jigs I made. I generally use HDPE for runners since they don't wear and are self-lubricating. The two fences on the plywood are at exactly 90 deg and the plywood is at 45 deg to the blade as near as I can make it. You use it in much the same way as a Wedgie sled cutting alternately from the two fences. I am still trying to incorporate the Wedgie distance stop so that I don't have to mark out and cut exactly to the lines, which is introducing some minor errors. Unlike cutting pieces for a simple segment ring you have to cut in precisely the right place to make sure that the distance on either side of a chevron point is equal and can be repeated to get consistent pieces for a 4 sided ring. The fit of the ring determines the quality of the end product.


Thanks for sharing


----------

